# الرسم الصناعي : تأليف كريم عباس فالح



## يونس فاخر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الرسم الصناعي
المهندس : كريم عباس فالح​يسرني وببالغ الاعتزاز والتقدير ان اضع بين ايديكم كتاب ( الرسم الصناعي ) لمؤلفه المهندس كريم عباس فالح ، يتضمن الكتاب اربعة فصول :
الفصل الأول - الأبعاد
الفصل الثاني – المساقط المقطوعة
الفصل الثالث – أدوات الربط وأدوات نقل القدرة
الفصل الرابع - التمارين العامة​ 
ان هذا الكتاب في تقديري تناول موضوع الرسم الصناعي بشيء يختلف عن الكتب السابقة في هذا المجال ، اذ استعان المؤلف ببرنامج التطبيق الهندسي AutoCAD في رسم الاشكال المنظورة والاشكال المقطوعة والتمارين المتعلقة بها لكي يساعد القاريء على تخيل الشكل الهندسي بشكل مضبوط ، وهذا لم تكن تألفه المؤلفات السابقة .​تم تأليف الكتاب وفق مفردات المناهج الدراسية لطلبة الكليات الهندسية والتقنية والمعاهد التقنية ذات العلاقة بالاختصاص 
الكتاب يقع في 113 صفحة ، كروبات ريدر الاصدار السادس ، وبحجم 5.29 MP 
بعد تحميل الكتاب : الرجاء ان لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم عند رب الرحمة والمغفرة

الكتاب بين ايديكم على الرابط التالي :

http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/e3030625/الرسم الصناعي كريم عباس فالح.pdf​


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى العزيز ممكن تراجع للينك
​


----------



## جسر الأمل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mnci (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل مميز فعلا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم لنا على عطائك الرائع .

تقبل فائق الاحترام وجزاك الله خير وبركة .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم لنا على عطائك الرائع .

تقبل فائق الاحترام وجزاك الله خير وبركة .


البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ وليد : تمت مراجعة اللنك ووجدته فعالا ، شكرا على مرورك العطر
الاخوان : حمودة البدوي ، mnci والبغدادي : شكرا لكم على مروركم الكريم ولطف مشاعركم
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## بحب الهندسه (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ونفعك الله بهذا الجهد


----------



## داجر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## octane (12 أكتوبر 2008)

انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## علاء محسن علي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## علي الشادي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*أخى العزيز ممكن تراجع اللينك من جديد لو سمحت لانه غير شغال
*


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علي الشادي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى على الاخ يونس فاخر ان يقوم برفع الملف من جديد لاهمية هذا المرجع ، وايضا لان الملف المرفوع على *fineupload* الان قد يكون صالح مع بعض الدول ، وغير صالح مع بعض الدول الاخرى ، فارجو اعادته من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## eng_hazem123 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك اللــــــــــــــــه فيك


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوا لمن حملوا الكتاب رفعه على سيرفر أخر لانى لم استطع تحميله 
و شاكر لكم جميعا
​


----------



## علي الشادي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*اضم صوتي للاخ وليد ... وارجو ممن حملوا الكتاب رفعه على سيرفر أخر حتى نستطيع تحميله
ولكم جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

وليد عبد المجيد قال:


> ارجوا لمن حملوا الكتاب رفعه على سيرفر أخر لانى لم استطع تحميله
> و شاكر لكم جميعا
> ​





علي الشادي قال:


> *اضم صوتي للاخ وليد ... وارجو ممن حملوا الكتاب رفعه على سيرفر أخر حتى نستطيع تحميله
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> *




:78:فى انتظار ولاد الحلال:78:
​


----------



## يونس فاخر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

وهذا رابط اخر على سيرفر اخر للكتاب حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1547947...606___1575___1593___1610____1603___1585_.html
ومعذرة عن التأخير ، تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق لك اخي


----------



## يونس فاخر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي vertual


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جارى التحميل 
تسلم يا بشمهندس يونس فاخر

​


----------



## علي الشادي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا بامهندس يونس فاخر على تجاوبك وتعاونك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يونس فاخر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

تتدلل اخي ابو حسين ، بالخدمة


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك اللــــــــــــــــه فيك
بارك اللــــــــــــــــه فيك*​*
*


----------



## يونس فاخر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكما اخواني م . البغدادي 007 و أبو سيف الدين على مروركما العطر


----------



## سدير عدنان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر ا اخي العزيز


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي سدير عدنان


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك شكر جزيل على هذه الهدية الرائعة


----------



## يونس فاخر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكري وتقديري لكل من تصفح الموضوع وأثنى عليه ، وان شاء الله نقدر نقدم المزيد 
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## mben2005 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## ابو يعقوب. (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## waleed albawady (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tariqsamer (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم اخواني على مروركم الكريم ، واحنه بخدمة الطيبين امثالكم


----------



## fmharfoush (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ونفعك الله بهذا الجهد


----------



## tariqsamer (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع ويحتجه كل المهندسين الجدد بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## حازم ريسان (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بدون زحمة اخوان اريد الرابط لكتاب الرسم الصناعي للمهندس كريم عباس فالح


----------



## shamshoon (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## يونس فاخر (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكري وتقديري لكل من تصفح الموضوع وأثنى عليه ، وان شاء الله نقدر نقدم المزيد 
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاعزاء*​


----------



## yakouto (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر.........................yakouto


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك كتاب رائع وجميل


----------



## م.الدجيل (10 يناير 2012)

*مشكور اخى الكريم ونفعك الله بهذا الجهد*​


----------



## rayden (10 يناير 2012)




----------

